# Last day to sign up for Specktra's Secret Santa Exchange!!



## Monica (Nov 30, 2013)

Be a part of the festivities and get a nice shiny present delivered right to your front door from your new Specktra Bestie! Today is the cutoff for signing up so please PM me or post your email so that I can add you to the elfster participant list. We've had a great response so far, please don't forget to come back and post your gift in the thread so we can see what everyone got for Christmas. I'm always around if you have any questions. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 3, 2013)

Booooo! I wish I saw this 3 days ago!


----------

